# Help, weird electrical problem



## Chris Smith (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey, I have a 93 altima. when the ignition(the key) is turned on to accessory all of my electronics work. When i start the car everything works except my radio, power mirrors, wipers and clock. What is causing theses things to cut off when i start the car? Please help. Thanks


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

loose wire?


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*Maybe...*

Fist of all, if you replaced any thing electrical look it over and pay special attention to your grounding wires. If you haven't replaced any thing lately, have some one like auto zone or advanced auto look at your alternator. You may have some thing that burned up in there. If you have a problem like what you explained it is usualy a bad ground wire or a burned up diode. If your alternator is fine start looking for broken wires that look like they don't go to anything.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

This "could" be caused by a faulty ignition switch. Youd have to get a wiring diagram of the switch and test it to make sure. I can help with the diagram if your interested.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

check all the fuses and fusible links but it may be a faulty ignition relay.

Troy


----------



## whitecloud (Jan 11, 2006)

*load reduction*

check ur load reduction relay and burned terminals at the ignition switch


----------



## Chris Smith (Jan 2, 2006)

*its fixed!*

Thanks for all the help guys, after messing around with the car, i decided to replace the ignition swithch. this fixed the problem. everything is all and well. thanks for all the feedback.


----------

